# Lets see who has the best sounding exhaust system...



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Flowmaster 80 series resonator deleted 1.8L


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Well darn...do we tie since we have the same? Although idk how much the injen CAI plays into the sound.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

In the cab


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Well darn...do we tie since we have the same?


Same exhaust, not the same engine, lol.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Didnt realize he had a 1.8l. Ill have to get a better camera and put up a decent quality video


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

i dont have a CAI yet or anything else just Flowmaster


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Post some videos!!


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Ill do another Vid 2mor...hopefully with no echo


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

try starting the video far away from it, and move closer to fine the right spot for your mic.


----------



## Hammer47 (Oct 11, 2012)

OK guys... I know some of you like it loud and proud, but I have always been a fan of a nice deep performance tone very close to stock. SO today I had my guys pull off the OEM exhaust and I put in a vibrant ultra quiet resonator and a Dynomax 17676 Super Turbo Muffler with 2.5 inch pipe. I love the nice deep tone and I'm feeling a slightly better throttle response too. When I have a chance I'll grab a vid and post it.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ok here is two videos i have custom cat back exhaust 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ei0M5cZXstg

2012 Chevy cruze 1.4 turbo custom exhaust inside ' - YouTube


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Hammer47 said:


> OK guys... I know some of you like it loud and proud, but I have always been a fan of a nice deep performance tone very close to stock. SO today I had my guys pull off the OEM exhaust and I put in a vibrant ultra quiet resonator and aDynomax 17676 Super Turbo Muffler with 2.5 inch pipe. I love the nice deep tone and I'm feeling a slightly better throttle response too. When I have a chance I'll grab a vid and post it.
> 
> Cant wait to hear it, do some takes offs, drive by's etc. I was thinking on muffler delete into Y pipe out to dual tips, but I am not doing anything until spring so I am game to hear different exhaust sounds.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Problem is not many good quality ones on you tube


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea mines not at loud as the other ones but I also have my stock downpipe and cat

Sent from my GT-P3113 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

so how did you do your exhaust?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Deleted resonator an imco high output muffler for $20 and a tip for $15 I did the rest for free at the shop iWork at bent the pipes and welded.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

